# Nach xorg 1.6 update keine Tastatur und Maus mehr

## alex00

Habe ein emerge --update world gemacht und dabei wurde der xorg von 1.5 auf 1.6 gebracht. jetzt habe ich leider keine Tatstur und Maus mehr. 

Habe zwei Fragen:

(1) weiss wer wo das Problem liegt

(2) wie kann ich es beheben ohne Tastatur und Maus (kann ja nicht mal auf die Konsole umschalten).

Brauche dringend Hilfe....danke.

Auszug aus der xorg.log

```

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `synaptics'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module requirement mismatch, 0)

(EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (15)

```

----------

## Disaronno

Hi

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du vergessen die x11-drivers neu zu bauen.

Falls nicht eh schon installiert 

app-portage/portage-utils  installieren und dann 

```
emerge -av $(qlist -IC x11-drivers/)
```

Das baut dann alle Treiber dann neu.

Mfg

----------

## misterjack

Steht doch alles da:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> 
>  compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.2.1
> ...

 

Betreffende Module neu bauen.

Edit: Mist, war einer schneller. Aber der Schreibfehler in der Signatur ist witzig  :Smile: 

----------

## alex00

Danke für eure Hilfe aber wie komme ich auf die Konsole ohne Tastatur? Hat man eine Tastenkombination vor der x-server startet um das zu verhindern?

----------

## misterjack

Wenn der X-Server nicht starten kann, wechselt der doch dann automatisch auf die Konsole. Ansonsten: diie Tastenkombinationen Alt-Strg-F1 bis F6 zum Umschalten auf Konsolen kennst du nicht?

----------

## schachti

Du kannst beim Booten dem Kernel als Option noch S mitgegeben - dieser Parameter wird dann an init durchgereicht und sorgt dafür, dass im single-user-mode gebootet wird. Sieh dazu auch http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf.

----------

## alex00

Also mein X stratet ganz normal ich habe beim KDM (KDE$) nur eben keine Tastatur und keine Maus.

Wie soll ich bei gestarteten X (also in meinem Fall den KDM) mit der Tastaturkombination auf die Konsole umschalten wenn die Tastatur nicht funktioniert?

----------

## schachti

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Wenn der X-Server nicht starten kann, wechselt der doch dann automatisch auf die Konsole. Ansonsten: diie Tastenkombinationen Alt-Strg-F1 bis F6 zum Umschalten auf Konsolen kennst du nicht?

 

Der X-Server startet bei ihm doch, nur Maus und Tastatur sind ohne Funktion.

----------

## alex00

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du kannst beim Booten dem Kernel als Option noch S mitgegeben - dieser Parameter wird dann an init durchgereicht und sorgt dafür, dass im single-user-mode gebootet wird. Sieh dazu auch http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf/ch09.pdf.

 

Ok klingt gut...ist das ein "S" dass du da geschrieben hast oder? Wie gebe ich den Parameter mit wenn ich Grub verwende. Kann ich in Grub Tastenkombi drücken für Parameter mitgeben? Vielleicht blöde Frage aber ich stelle sie trotzdem. Danke.

----------

## Max Steel

Zur not kannst du die SysRQ nutzen, falls im Kernel aktiviert und mit STRG+ALT+Druck/(S-Abf)+R Stellst du die Eingabegeräte auf den System-default, also die Konsole. Dann kannst du umschalten.

Solange der Kernel die Tastatur kennt und reagiert funktioniert das.

----------

## ChrisJumper

mit e (edit) alex, aber das steht auch da. 

Ich würde es aber eher wie bei der Gentoo-installation machen und von live-cd booten, dateisystem mounten,  chroot in dein system und dann einfach die config-files bearbeiten oder die pakete neu bauen.....

grüße 

Chris

----------

## Martux

Ich hatte das Problem eben auch und habe es noch mal anders gemacht:   :Laughing: 

Rechner neu gestartet und durch drücken von "i" im interaktiven Modus gestartet, dort xdm ausgelassen, nvidia-drivers und xf86-input-evdev remerged, fertig. Das mit dem Sysreq & R muß ich mal probieren.

Gruß, Marcus

PS: Wie ich den Parameter S grub übergebe würde mich auch interessieren, nur dafür das Handbuch durchzuackern ist ja sooo anstrengend...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Martux wrote:*   

> PS: Wie ich den Parameter S grub übergebe würde mich auch interessieren, nur dafür das Handbuch durchzuackern ist ja sooo anstrengend...

 

Da brauchst du keine Handbücher wälzen, schaue dir mal dein Grub  Menu genau an...

steht eigentlich alles schon da,

man braucht nur die zu editierende kernel-Zeile mit dein Pfeil-Tasten auswählen und die "E" wie EDIT Taste drücken.

Nach dem Editieren mit Enter abspeichern und dann mit Taste "B" wie boot..., ja booten.

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Zur not kannst du die SysRQ nutzen, falls im Kernel aktiviert und mit STRG+ALT+Druck/(S-Abf)+R Stellst du die Eingabegeräte auf den System-default, also die Konsole. Dann kannst du umschalten.
> 
> Solange der Kernel die Tastatur kennt und reagiert funktioniert das.

 

Ergänzung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste

Alternative ist das von Martux genannte "I", um den xdm-Bootservice zu überspringen.

----------

## schachti

 *musv wrote:*   

> Alternative ist das von Martux genannte "I", um den xdm-Bootservice zu überspringen.

 

Die aber nur funktioniert, wenn Du sie in der /etc/rc.conf mit

```

rc_interactive="YES"

```

aktiviert hast (ich glaube, das ist die Default-Einstellung).

----------

## alex00

Also habe das so gelöst...in Grub den Parameter "S" üebregebn, damit startet X nicht mehr. Dann wieder auf die alte Xorg-server Version emerged...PC neu gestartet und siehe da alles läuft wieder. Dann auf die 1.6er Version von xorg geupdatet und dann nicht vergessen alle Module mitzubauen. Fertig.

----------

## schachti

Schneller wäre gewesen, gleich die Module neu zu bauen - aber Hauptsache, es läuft wieder!   :Wink: 

----------

## apraxas

oder auch den Kernelparameter "nox" - dann startet xdm nicht mehr  :Smile: 

----------

## furanku

Ist mir auch passiert und ich habe es auch repariert bekommen.

Was mir aber dabei übel aufstößt ist, daß solche wichtigen Mitteilungen nicht am Ende eines "emerge world" Durchlaufes noch mal gut sichtbar wiederholt werden oder der Nutzer anders darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, daß er wichtige Maßnahmen erledigen muß oder sonst evtl. sein System unbrauchbar wird, sondern diese einfach "durchscrollen", unter den Compileraufrufen nicht weiter auffallen und am Ende des Updates nicht mehr im Puffer des Terminal(-Fensters) sind.

Was ist daraus geworden, daß früher alle wichtigen Meldungen noch mal am Ende des Durchlaufs wiederholt wurden? Ist das mittlerweile ein optionales Verhalten von emerge? Ist das an irgendwelche anderen portage Tools deligiert worden?

----------

## mrsteven

 *furanku wrote:*   

> Was ist daraus geworden, daß früher alle wichtigen Meldungen noch mal am Ende des Durchlaufs wiederholt wurden? Ist das mittlerweile ein optionales Verhalten von emerge? Ist das an irgendwelche anderen portage Tools deligiert worden?

 

```
#...

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo"

#...
```

----------

## schachti

Oder nach dem world-Update

```

eselect news read all

```

laufen lassen - besonders wichtige Meldungen sollten dann angezeigt werden.

----------

## furanku

Danke euch beiden!

----------

